# brandungsrute für einsteiger?



## katasen (19. Oktober 2008)

moin,

ich möchte mit brandungsangeln anfangen und brauche noch ne rute dafür. da mein studentisches budget unter dem sozialhilesatz liegt sollte der knüppel nicht allzu teuer sein.

ich suche was "unzerstörbares" anfängertaugliches für ca 20-40 euro, das nach möglichkeit auch noch etwas wurfweite mitbringen sollte.

ich hab von dam onliner surf, cormoran seacor surf und sänger startec surf gelesen aber es gibt ja noch so viel mehr |uhoh:

wäre nett, wenn ich ein paar tips bekäme


----------



## nibbler001 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

'Guck ma ob dein Händler die Cormoran seacor surf mit Rolle hat, die ist sehr gut.

Bei meinem Händler (Schröder in Elmshorn) giebts die als Combo für 40 (mit Schnur).

3,90m Wg bis 200g

Rolle is ne Cormoran Surf (Schöne Rolle, hab mit der bessere erfahrungen gemact als mit anderen tlw. teureren).


----------



## katasen (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

ne rolle hab ich mir beim karstadt ausverkauf in kiel geholt. daiwa opus plus 4500 für 25 euro. sollte wohl was vernünftiges sein da die rolle sich sehr solide anfühlte und ich die online nicht für weniger als 70 sehe. ich hoffe dass ich bei dem spontankauf nicht verar...t wurde


----------



## Hausmarke (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

Moin,
ganz ehrlich wenn du was billiges kaufen möchtest ist es fast egal was du dir zulegst.Stabil sind die Ruten alle.Du musst mit Brandungsruten umgehen können um wirklich auf Entfernung zu kommen.


----------



## degl (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*



katasen schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich möchte mit brandungsangeln anfangen und brauche noch ne rute dafür. da mein studentisches budget unter dem sozialhilesatz liegt sollte der knüppel nicht allzu teuer sein.
> 
> ...



Die Startec-Surf ist eine Rute aus Kohfaser(gemisch ?) und deutlich leichter als die anderen beiden.
Ausserdem wirst du mit der Sänger bestimmt etwas weiter werfen

40 Okken in Raisdorf.......#6

gruß degl


----------



## angelanfänger93 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

hi suche jmd der sich in lubmin und umgebung von greifswalder bodden bisschen auskennt brauche hilfe #:#: 
bitte um antwort thx


----------



## katasen (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*



angelanfänger93 schrieb:


> hi suche jmd der sich in lubmin und umgebung von greifswalder bodden bisschen auskennt brauche hilfe #:#:
> bitte um antwort thx




dann mach eben nen thread dazu auf und spam hier nich diesen voll - is eher unwarscheinlich dass du hier ne befriedigende antwort bekommst


an alle anderen: vielen dank erstmal für eure kommentare!
wenn ihr noch was dazu sagen wollt: immer raus mit der sprache ansonsten hole ich mir wohl die sänger. in ein paar tagen gibts in raisdorf ja auch noch 20% rabatt


----------



## Ollek (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

@ katasen

sieh dir mal die hier an, hab sie mir auch geholt und bin was Brandung angeht ebenfalls Neuling, aber ein Bekannter hat sie mir empfohlen


----------



## degl (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*



katasen schrieb:


> dann mach eben nen thread dazu auf und spam hier nich diesen voll - is eher unwarscheinlich dass du hier ne befriedigende antwort bekommst
> 
> 
> an alle anderen: vielen dank erstmal für eure kommentare!
> wenn ihr noch was dazu sagen wollt: immer raus mit der sprache ansonsten hole ich mir wohl die sänger. in ein paar tagen gibts in raisdorf ja auch noch 20% rabatt


 
in etwa 2. Nov.-Woche

gruß degl


----------



## JoseyWales (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit zwei Top Brandungsruten bei Ulli Dulli (Ebay) gekauft. Keine Knüppel sondern wirklich gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältniss.Sic Ringe, anklappbarer Schnurring etc....hab mir vorher im Laden andere Ruten (balzer,Cormoran etc) bis 50-60 € angeschaut und das war gelinde gesagt Müll. Kostenpunkt pro Rute 50€. dann einfach warten bis er die im Angebot hat (er hat immer einige Artikel für 10 Tage im Angebot) dann kosten die nur 34,95.
Problem ist nur, dass die im Moment ausverkauft sind. Aber Ulli ist n feiner kerl - einfach anrufen und mal nachfragen.
hab die Ruten übrigens dieses Jahr in Dänemark ausprobiert und war begeistert.


----------



## katasen (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

@ degel: 7.- 15.11.  genau das habe ich gemeint, aber danke für die richtigstellung 

@ JoseyWales: was sind das denn für ruten, marke, typ und so?
sic is doch mittlerweile standart und die klappringe haben auch fast alle

bei ebay gibts kein ulli dulli...
lvl?


----------



## Plitenfischer (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

Hallöchen !!#h
Von der Sänger kann ich dir abraten, die ist bei meinem Kumpel
beim zweiten Einsatz durchgebrochen !!
Guck mal bei Gerlinger rein, die haben die Balzer Diablo IV für 41,90€ im Angebot, das halte ich für günstig.
Ich habe diese Rute zwar noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber die Diablo´s gehören glaube ich schon zur Mittelklasse#c


----------



## hans albers (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*



> @ JoseyWales: was sind das denn für ruten, marke, typ und so?



bin zwar nicht joey wales...

das könnten jedoch die "Daytona beach" oder 
"california beach "sein

hab mir auch mal eine bei ulli dulli geschossen

gute einsteiger rute .. ohne zweifel.. 
einigermassen schlank
und relativ leicht

greetz

lars


----------



## katasen (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*



Plitenfischer schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Gerlinger rein, die haben die Balzer Diablo IV für 41,90€ im Angebot, das halte ich für günstig.



Die habe ich mir auch schon mal angesehn und würde sie allein schon des Namens wegen kaufen  - Diablo II forever 

Hat die schon jemand in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## jtomit (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*

Hallo, bei den Brandungsruten würde ich darauf achten witwas für Ruten Du sonst fischst. Weicheres oder härteres Gerät. Beim meinem ersten Brandungsangeln habe ich mit meinem Angelkumpel seinen ( Ich hoffe Du verzeihst mir ) Angelknüppeln ausgeworfen. Das war nicht so mein fall, da ich eher der "feinere"Angler bin. Hab mir dann eine Rute von Lineaffe geholt 4,50 bis 200gr. und recht weich. Die war ich zum Angeln dann wieder los, da wir eine Frau dabei hatten welche mit dieser Rute besser als mit Ihren eigenen klarkam. Ich angle diese Ruten jedes Jahr und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kostenpunkt um die 25-30 Euro. Gruß Tomi


----------



## Ostsee72 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: brandungsrute für einsteiger?*



jtomit schrieb:


> Hab mir dann eine Rute von Lineaffe geholt 4,50 bis 200gr. und recht weich. Ich angle diese Ruten jedes Jahr und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kostenpunkt um die 25-30 Euro. Gruß Tomi


 


Kann ich auch empfehlen wenn die Rute wenig kosten soll...
Kein großartiger Schnick-Schnack dran aber für den Anfänger auch wegen der sensibleren Spitze ( Bisserkennung) ne gute Alternative

Gruß aus Wismar


----------

